# A little help 7950x2



## Newbie (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok this is a great little prog But i need a little help understanding the results

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wbham/

For a start it detects my card as having 24 rops? I'm not sure this is correct....
and what are the results from one card?  Do i double the figures for my card?

example card is advertised with 76gb/s bandwith... yet gpu-z detects 38GB/s so i guess 
i double it for my correct answer??

and what about fillrates do i double them?

a little confused, any help appreciated...


----------



## BlackArchon (Dec 6, 2007)

24 ROPs per card are ok. You cannot simply double the technical specifications and assume you have a G71 with 48 ROPs and so on. The first thing you should do is to inform yourself about SLI.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 6, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/7900vs7950/2.html

Give that article a read and see if it might help answer some of your questins. Also informing yourself about SLI is a good place to start, but the GX2 plays by its own rules. Google came up with a lot of reviews and informative hits on that card as well!


----------

